# Words in English in dialects/language that have the same meaning



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

Not sure I've made the right heading but here goes. Reading some of the posts I notice the use of English words that are the same object/thing etc etc but the words differ 
So I just saw :

Rebounder = Trampoline
Old cheese = mature cheddar                 Sorry Pinky I let myself down on that one it was obvious
Tatties =potatoes

This could be a real learning experience.........................ok for me  

So any words you want to post.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2020)

Washing up = Washing (or doing) the dishes.
Jumper = Sweater
Neeps = Turnip
Aubergine (French) = Eggplant
Courgette (French) = Zucchini squash
Pudding = Cake or a cake-like thing
Custard = Pudding
Knock up = Get pregnant
Petrol = Gasoline or gas
Fizzy drink + Soda or pop or sodapop

I've learned many British phrases just from this forum.

(you say tom-AH-to, we say tom-AY- to)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 26, 2020)

Hollydolly mentioned something today about “green candy floss”.  I wonder if that’s cotton candy in America?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Not sure I've made the right heading but here goes. Reading some of the posts I notice the use of English words that are the same object/thing etc etc but the words differ
> So I just saw :
> 
> Rebounder = Trampoline
> ...


In Australia potatoes are often called spuds. One of our senior federal politicians has the nickname Spud because of a resemblance to Mr Potato Head.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 26, 2020)

I remember speaking with a woman from the UK, and she referred to money as "dosh".


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

Green? OMG @CinnamonSugar! That sounds unappealing.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember speaking with a woman from the UK, and she referred to money as "dosh".


Dosh is the British slang word for money☺


Warrigal said:


> In Australia potatoes are often called spuds. One of our senior federal politicians has the nickname Spud because of a resemblance to Mr Potato Head.


We also use the word Spud, Warrigal for potatoes. It's an informal word which you wouldn't find on a menu (not to my knowledge  ) so you wouldn't say roast pork with spuds, it would be potatoes but although not written it is probably used verbally. I named my first cat Spud because as a kitten she liked to eat the cooked skin of potato.  Just caught her once up on the table and that was it. But she wasn't given spuds for her food - it was a one off but weird.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hollydolly mentioned something today about “green candy floss”.  I wonder if that’s cotton candy in America?


Never heard of green candy floss CinnamonSugar only know the pink sort. Is cotton candy the same pink sugary 'stuff' on the stick ?☺


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 27, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Never heard of green candy floss CinnamonSugar only know the pink sort. Is cotton candy the same pink sugary 'stuff' on the stick ?☺



yes, Treacle...  pink and light blue are popular choices at fairs and carnivals


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Green? OMG @CinnamonSugar! That sounds unappealing.



I have never seen green cotton candy either   Probably I did not correctly remember what HD’s post said


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 27, 2020)

One I have trouble getting my head around is “biscuit”. A cookie in the UK, a flaking cousin to the scone in America.  
“Pudding” is also very different.  But in that one I’ll definitely go wth the English version...


----------



## Tommy (Jul 27, 2020)

For the US, "spud" was a common term for a potato in the military during WWII and in civilian life in the 1950s.  Kitchen duty in the military often involved peeling spuds and it's said the "KP" in KP duty meant "keep peeling".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 27, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I have never seen green cotton candy either   Probably I did not correctly remember what HD’s post said


I remember a rainbow of colours as a child... green included.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 29, 2020)

Referring back to reply #2, the term 'knock up'  can refer to an exchange of practice shots before a tennis match.  
Historically, before many working people had alarm clocks, a man called the "knocker upper" would go round knocking on doors  or windows to wake (knock up) people in time to get to the factories.  
Knock up also refers to make something quickly / simply  eg. knock up a quick meal for supper.  
It is not often used in a ****** context although a brothel is sometimes referred to as a 'knocking shop' .


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 29, 2020)

When it comes to cars ( automobile is a rather archaic term) there are many differences.

Bumper..    Fender
Bonnet..     Hood
Silencer..    Muffler
Boot            Trunk   
Accelerator  Gas pedal 
Shock absorber / shock..     Damper


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 29, 2020)

@Capt Lightning   More car lingo.. windshield in the US; windscreen in UK?


----------



## Tommy (Jul 30, 2020)

When we moved to Maine years ago we discovered that what most the US calls:
a rubber band = an elastic
a grocery cart = a carriage
a baby pacifier = a binky
an medical examination gown  = a johnny
sprinkles (as on a cupcake) = jimmies
a traffic circle = a rotary
a cottage = a camp
a milkshake = a frappe
front porch = stoop
and quite a few more that don't come to mind a the moment.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 30, 2020)

Phrases:
In Canada we say "Good for you".
In New England it's "Good on you".


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 30, 2020)

Tommy said:


> When we moved to Maine years ago we discovered that what most the US calls:
> a rubber band = an elastic
> a grocery cart = a carriage
> a baby pacifier = a binky
> ...



Ah, Maine!  Home of the best seafood and Anadama Bread!   I loved Maine


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 1, 2020)

Tommy, I've amended this to add some UK equivalents   

When we moved to Maine years ago we discovered that what most the US calls:

a grocery cart = a carriage  = a shopping trolley
a baby pacifier = a binky      = a dummy

sprinkles (as on a cupcake) = jimmies  =  hundreds & thousands
a traffic circle = a rotary       = a roundabout
a cottage = a camp   =   a cottage,  but in Scotland a small cottage is often called a "Butt and Ben".

and quite a few more that don't come to mind a the moment.


----------



## RB-TX (Aug 2, 2020)

A cooter is a turtle.
I believe that is a southern thing.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 2, 2020)

Braid = Plait

My  English grandmother always called them plaits.


----------

